# 44 and want to try for a 2nd......and feedback on The Bridge Centre Please?



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi allI am 44 and have a four year old that I had through Barts my one free go and he is busy running rings around them all at nursery I am so lucky I know as he is an amazing child and I had no intentions of trying for another until the last year I have had  it has just been awful  .I lost my dad suddenly and then my uncle who was like a second dad two months later suddenly too I will get to the point I have realised how much me and my sister have needed each other to help my mum through such a terrible time. My sisters son has spent about 8 months of his year and a half life in GOSH aswell so that has been stress on her too. He is doing really well now and life is on the up as much as it can be for all of us.So summing that up I want a sibling for my son so he has support when it is needed later in life and of course company for him to grow up with and of course for me I always wanted lots of children just my body that let me down as everyone on here knows that feeling.I am currently busy loosing weight and getting fit ready for IVF as I know how demanding it is and that I will have better chance if I start off healthier. So I would like advice please I have spent lots of time looking at clinics and I live in Essex so can go to London very easily and I have trawled websites, brochures etc and I like the look of The Bridge Centre and just wondered if anyone has any feedback from previous experience or present please?Also I knew everything five years ago to do with IVF Is there anything new I should know that will help my chances?Thanks everyone Sue xxx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=301872.0#ixzz2Ko16yPrl


----------

